# Intouch Wonderware



## franzlurch (17 November 2008)

Moin Moin,

arbeitet hier jemand mit Intocuh von Wonderware und kann mir vielleicht sagen, wie teuer ca. die Lizenzkosten für di9e PC-RT sind.
Was setzt ihr für Visualisierungssoftware ein wenn ihr eine PC-Visualisierung machen müsste WinCC flexible??

franzlurch


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

Hallo,
wir schaffen mit Wonderware 9.0/9.5. Zu den Kosten kann ich nichts sagen, da der Anlagenliferant dies im Paket der Anlage hat. Zusätzlich zur RT  benötigt man eventuell noch die Entwicklungsumgebung  und einen OPC-Server.
Wie Umfangreich soll denn die VISU werden? Welche Steuerung soll bedient werden? Wie soll die Steuerung angebunden werden(Ethernet,Profibus,...)?

Thomas


----------



## franzlurch (17 November 2008)

Umfang:
Rezeptverwaltung
TagLogging / Archivierung
Alarmmeldungen
ca. 2k Tags

Steuerung:
Eigene Haussteuerung mit Ethernetschnittstelle und Modbus TCPIP Protokoll


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

Also die Wonderware RT läuft ohne Lizenz im Demomodus 2h.Danach ist ein Neustart vom Windowviewer(RT) fällig.
Mit dem Windowmaker verhält es sich ebenso. 
Möchtest du den VISU-PC ständig laufen lassen?
Ob ein entsprechender OPC-Server verfügbar ist, müsste man auch wissen. Welche Steuerungshardware läuft den?


----------



## franzlurch (17 November 2008)

Ja 24h am Tag!


----------

